# PayPal vs sage etc. Does just PayPal our buyers off?



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

So I’m sitting here thinking (sadly I know) about PayPal and how I’ve found a lot of people really don’t like PayPal or have had issues with them.

So my question is do PayPal only checkouts put you off and maybe make you abandon your basket and go elsewhere?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just the opposite for me. 

It’s quick and offers excellent buyer protection and I use it if available. 

I find it a drag filling in my card details compared to a couple of clicks via PayPal. 

Most big vendors offer both but I don’t know of the costs involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Me neither, quick and easy and good protection for the buyers.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PayPal is very quick and easy. 

Having used it for years I have no issues using it when a vendor accepts it. 

I'd be happier using PayPal than putting my card details in somewhere new.

I can't remember having an issue with PayPal and I've used them for years.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I just used PayPal to snap up one of your offers worked fine for me and as has been said above never had any problems using them.SJ.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me I use paypal a lot however if a company I like uses card I normally choose this option as I don't like Paypal taking money for free away from the business


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> For me I use paypal a lot however if a company I like uses card I normally choose this option as I don't like Paypal taking money for free away from the business


Don't know how much they get charged but you do know companies get charged by their banks for credit card purchases as well or is it just PayPal you dont want the money to go to?

I think the issues people were having was more as a seller when they were sending goods and the buyer was either saying it wasn't received or it was damaged then lodging a PayPal claim.

I don't mind PayPal and like it for its ease which isn't always good for me as if I'm honest i probably buy more through it as I can just log in from my chair rather than get up and go find my credit card. Only downside I've found is my wife knows my password and uses it as well :lol:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Cheers guys :thumb:

Im signing up with Sage pay as an added payment gateway as i had 2 messages last night saying they wont use paypal and this adds to the 10-15 previous weeks messages. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I cannot understand why people won’t use them. As a buyer it’s great, as a seller not so much having been on both sides during a dislike. As a seller they are ruthless as the protection is heavily geared around protecting the buyer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Don’t like PayPal at all, got rid of it a while ago.
Credit cards give enough protection, if I trust the company and it’s products I pay mostimes with a debit card.
Yes PayPal puts me off, big style.

I used to get so many messages from PayPal that their security was undermined and changed my password weekly.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Paypal protection is so much better than any offered by card companies, if you have a problem the seller cannot ignore Paypal as they could do with a card company. 
Sometimes I have not used a seller because they won't accept Paypal, for me it is good because I can use my Paypal balance without touching my other cards.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not joking if I said not using PayPal as an option would cut my buying by 90%!

Mrs Davies20 sorts all our accounts & I don't even have a card for most of them so PayPal is very convenient for me.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have Paypal and yes it would and has prevented me buying off sites that only offer that method payment. I cant remember the site but it was a detailing one.

No chance i would use PP, just credit card and occasionally Debit card.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

E-shopping is supposed to be convenient. But it is not always secure.

I trust PayPal (and I've heard of Sage) but I'm a bit stiff-legged around some of the online payment methods I come across on the web. 

In all honesty, I do not want to waste time doing due diligence on every platform to try to establish whether they are kosher or not, or there is some phishing exercise going on. When I come across unknown platforms, I pass up and find another vendor with PayPal.

Even with Sage, AIUI it is a processor and there are no fraud guarantees or implied endorsements of the vendor.

Another point, with PayPal, I can also use my Amex card much more widely than I can through other systems, and for the same cost as other cards. I prefer using Amex because get Avios when I use it...

Peter


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The one not to use is Worldpay

The site when paying looks like its been designed by Kids.

I like to see Paypal on a Site:

1: So I can pay via my Paypal Account

2: So I can pay Via Debit or Credit Card.

Its much more flexible than other systems. The protection comes boths ways... Paypal and Credit card as a buyer I have 2 forms of Proof and Protection

Paypal>Sage


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I am the opposite if somewhere doesn't accept paypal then I usually try to find one that does, I have used it for years and they have always helped me out and the fact its so easy to use is even better!


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm the same as some others.... If it's a reputable site then I don't mind paying via credit or debit but 90% of them offer PayPal anyway
But if I'm buying from somewhere first time... Always PayPal and if they don't have it I don't buy from them and try to find the product elsewhere 
PayPal customer protection is probably the best customer service I've encountered
Had a problem with a seller once, not answering their emails and it was getting on, maybe a month or so... 
Quick email to PayPal and I had the money back in a jiffy 
Only problem with them is I could NEVER get a contact for them other than using Facebook, but to be fair they're normally pretty quick using Facebook


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Speaking as a customer and as an e-commerce manager, I'd definitely recommend having both Paypal and a separate card processor as options.

Not only do people have personal preferences (as so well expressed above), but it gives you a "belt and braces" backup if one is down for any reason.

Sage aren't as bad as they used to be (back in their Protx days reliability was awful) but given the choice I would always go for Stripe (stripe.com) instead - better customer service, easier to set up, nice simple fees for the merchant.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

^^

This is my point :thumb:

I wouldn't get rid of paypal at all - Too many people including me use it but I'm adding Sage Pay as an added option. 

Worldpay is shocking to use imo


----------

